

Hacking Lego Mindstorms EV3 with JavaScript - andrewnez
http://andrew.ghost.io/hacking-lego-mindstorms-ev3-with-javascript/

======
gagege
I'm a Lego League coach. We're not allowed to use anything but the stock
software and language for competition, but we can use whatever we want for the
team project (this year's theme is Nature's Fury, and the kids are working on
a way to easily use a car as a generator during a power outage). I'll have to
look into this!

~~~
andrewnez
To communicate with the EV3 over bluetooth you don't need to make any
modifications to the EV3 software at all so that could be a possibility
although you'll need to check the rule book I suspect.

~~~
cbhl
When I was in FTC a few years ago, "stock software" referred to both the
software on the laptop and the software on the robot. In particular, I recall
Linux on the laptop wasn't a supported OS for any of the allowed programming
environments (LabView and RobotC).

------
rhgraysonii
Developments like this just make my day. The implementation is extremely small
at the current stage but with exposure like this to a large audience it really
opens a ton of doors. I'm all for getting younger people into programming and
a nontrivial exercise such as this really allows someone to get a kid
interested and have them run with it and get into some interesting territory.
Javascript may not be the best language on the universe, but with the ability
for application with things such as this for Mindstorms and Arduino really can
open the doors for a whole new generation of hackers-to-be. Can't wait to toy
with this stuff with my nephew when I travel home for Christmas.

------
thecodemonkey
We took a somewhat similar approach in college by building an autonomous
Mindstorms robot using lejos. Here's one of the first test runs
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHZfAInCor8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHZfAInCor8)

